# Making grappa



## Pc12556 (Mar 4, 2016)

as a child my father made his own wine from fresh grapes every year and would take the pomace and distill grappa and god knows it must of been good because every year everyone from the old country was all over him for it. Sadly he passed before he could show me exactly how he did. I started making my wine from fresh Pinot noir grapes 3 years ago and always just threw out the pomace however while going threw storage I found my fathers still. I've been researching it and plan on testing the still with water sometime in spring but any recipe I find on grappa is pretty vague. My best guess is to take the pomAce add 4 gallons of water to it some sugar and yeast and ferment again. I am still fairly new to wine making and I'm not even sure this will work but I know it can be done as my father did it every year with merlot. Would appreciate any feedback


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 4, 2016)

Unfortunately home distillation and any talk of distillation is illegal in the US and on this site.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes we do not discuss distilling here at WineMakingTalk.com but you might want to go over to HomeDistilling.com . They have discussions about it, but please check into regulations where you are located to see if even having a still is legal, let alone making grappa.


----------

